# Please help a "newbie" pick a bow



## deersled (Jan 19, 2006)

Look in to the Ross Cardiac. pm sent


----------



## slbarr98 (Oct 30, 2008)

try your best to shoot all of them you are interested in. That way you know what feels good in your hand. :wink: Only you can tell what feels good in your hand.


----------



## jim-bo (Feb 10, 2010)

Why are you compulsively buying "new" used bows (not that its a bad thing, my first one was used)?, if I am not mistaken you have been shooting for 6 months, and you have as many bows as I have gathered in 6 years. You have gone out and purchased alot of equipment as well. 

My suggestion is to actually take the time and get proficient with one of the bows that you already own, not add to the collection at this early stage. Choose your favorite bow, take it to the shop and get a tune up (or DIY), shoot shoot and shoot some more, then tune it (paper ,broadhead, bare shaft, what ever floats your boat). 

If you want to keep all your extra gear thats cool, but you could also sell off some gear and pocket the change; after all you do have two bow presses, and 4 releases. 

KISS it man (Keep It Simple Stupid [no offense]).


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

Well I am going to take a stab and give you a suggestion based on your info. A 60 lb New Breed Genetix. For some reason the slightly used 2010 Genetix in these classifieds go for great deals. One of the smoothest drawing and shooting bows you will pull back and with a 340 plus IBO. Great limbs, strings, everything. Being a lefty you will have to watch carefully, but those listed will hang around longer and probably go for less. Also for the money a 09 Alien X is hard to beat, just a shorter ATA which you may never even notice with that well balanced bow. Good luck.


----------



## FREON22 (May 24, 2008)

Make sure it has Adjustable cams so you can get to the perfect draw length.

Avoid bows with less than 33 inch axel to axel length and less than 7 inch brace height. 

Get one of the Mid to high end manufacturers so you might be able to sell it in the future if you need to. 

Bowtech SWAT, Diamond, Hoyts.


----------

